# Cleaning the kindle - not the screen but the rest of it



## Scherzo (Dec 28, 2010)

So, I literally just plugged in my brand new, beautiful white Kindle, and my cat knocks it off the desk where it hit the red wall.  Appears to be functioning with no problems, thank goodness, but now there are red scuff marks on the areas surrounding the screen.  Any ideas how I can clean this or will I just have to live with it?

Thanks!!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Scherzo said:


> So, I literally just plugged in my brand new, beautiful white Kindle, and my cat knocks it off the desk where it hit the red wall. Appears to be functioning with no problems, thank goodness, but now there are red scuff marks on the areas surrounding the screen. Any ideas how I can clean this or will I just have to live with it?
> 
> Thanks!!


I don't have a clue, but you can always get a beautiful skin from www.DecalGirl.com. Many of us have our skinned, but are not trying to cover anything up.


----------



## Scherzo (Dec 28, 2010)

Oh, thanks for the link.  So many fun things out there to try...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'd probably try something like Windex, or some other all purpose cleaner.  But don't spray it. . .put a little on a paper towel and see if it'll come off.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Try a microfiber cloth first with water, if that doesn't work try one of those Mr Clean Magic Erasures . Carefully. Or a little baking soda on a soft cloth, carefully again.


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

Scherzo said:


> but now there are red scuff marks on the areas surrounding the screen.


Sounds like a very curious cat.

I hope your new toy cleans up easily.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Actually, I would try to clean the red off of the Kindle before skinning it anyway. Hope the scuff marks come off.


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

Don't use Windex - ammonia and plastic are a bad combination.  I second the microfiber cloth and/or Magic Eraser ideas.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I use this stuff for cleaning LPs, CDs, keyboards, screens, etc. It is very safe on plastics and evaporates quickly and completely. However, it is not a real strong solvent (one of the reasons it's safe on most surfaces) and I've never had occasion to try it in anything like your situation, so no guarantees.


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

NogDog said:


> I use this stuff for cleaning LPs, CDs, . . .


Uh oh. Another audiophile.

We're everywhere. 

Amusingly, I immediately thought of CD treatments for cleaning the scuffed Kindle case but few of us would have these readily at hand.

I do have a suggestion however: WD-40. It is primarily a cleaning agent with a little lubrication and wonderfully effective. It is plastic, rubber, etc. safe (although try it on a hidden area first out of paranoia).


----------

